# Inexpensive 20 ga pump



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Looking for an inexpensive 20 gauge pump shotgun. Have run across a few in pawn shops and such but now that i am looking, no luck finding. An older stevens or any other brand just for a beat around gun. Anyone has any info it would be appreciated. Also looking for a 16 gauge single shot. Used to own one and loved it for rabbit and squirrel. might be a gun i should own again. 
..
Huntinbull


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I got a Remington 870 Wing Master 16 gauge. Well I got it at my house but it's my dads.........LOL..........Take care ...........Rich


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

... a guy at work has told me the pawn shop in Chardon (right on rt 87) has many single shots and other shotguns. I also am looking for a couple 20 ga. single shots or not...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Beavercreek Wallmart has Winchester 20 ga on clearence for $175.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I see your from Akron. Try Deer Hunter in Barberton right off 76 at the Barber Rd exit. They always have a ton of used guns. I bought my Remington 870 Express Magnum from them used with 2 barrels and I got a great deal. Thier used shotguns and rifles are right on the floor where you can easily pick them up and look them over. I don't know if they still do, but they used to let you test fire a used gun before buying it.(shotguns and handguns only, rifles are to powerful for their range)


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Do you have an address? 
THANKS


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

DEER HUNTER INC 
3017 BARBER RD, BARBERTON, OH 44203 
Phone: (330) 848-1944


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

GREAT... Thanks man


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Im gonna check them out Probably monday. 
..
Huntinbull


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

I am a FFL holder with business premises off Rte 87 in Newbury, I can get stuff cheaper than most shops due to lack of overhead and emplyees. Find out what you want and PM me if interested.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Whats the address where your at I'm not far at all...


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

My FFL premises is on Cross Creek. I do not stock firearms or outdoor sports equipment anymore (long strory), but can order anything fishing or hunting for prople. Handguns are overnight, long guns and other hunting, fishing, etc equip, are about 3 days away. The main business is heavy euipment repair/fabricating, this is just a hobby and a way to provide outdoor sports access to persons at a lower price than small stores.

Because I do have an FFL, all paperwork & NICS checks are done.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I know this is a "looking for gun" post, just remember, there are no firearms sales to be conducted here on OGF. 

There's nothing wrong with the thread, I'm just sending the reminder. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Carl,

Just tryin to help a fellow outdoorsman out.

-Brian


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I hear ya Brian. Not a problem.


----------

